
Weleakinfo.com Domain Name Seized: Site Had Sold Access to Hacked PII and Logins - djee
https://www.justice.gov/usao-dc/pr/weleakinfocom-domain-name-seized
======
rckoepke
At what point do security dumps become 'public' and legal to disseminate?

Is there a framework for determining what is legal to provide to Brian Krebs
or Haveibeenpwned.com?

Would it have been illegal of Brian Krebs to pay money to weleakinfo.com for a
database that also existed elsewhere?

Basically is it illegal to buy, sell, give away for free to masses, give away
for free to vetted individuals/researchers, or illegal to hold privately once
you received it?

Would love if anyone could point me towards the path of enlightenment here.
US/EU, and other laws all seem relevant.

~~~
vorpalhex
I asked a lawyer friend this question once before starting on a personal
project. The answer I got in return took about 30 minutes and was filled with
a lot of "ifs" and "buts" and references to at-that-time undecided cases.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
That lawyer must be a very good friend indeed. It sounds like a lot of
research to yield that kind of answer.

------
SQueeeeeL
I wonder if this is ever a positive thing. Like if a company sold 0.01% of the
leaked credentials to prove the hack was real/scare the general public. And
then shredded the other 99.99% of credentials.

I feel like the nuance would almost always be lost though

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Considering the Equifax breach, which consisted of leaking all the information
on everyone, and didn't seem to phase the public hardly at all, I don't think
that would be an effective tactic.

------
dang
Recent and related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22065780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22065780)

------
typescriptfan1
I love the cool images they seem to always put together when they do this.

~~~
juliend2
You mean this?
[https://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/styles/width_12/...](https://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/styles/width_12/public/press-
releases/images/2020/01/16/weleak_image.png?itok=Fz1-ZuPJ)

Yeah, that's pretty Matrix-like.

